# Best Nicknames Of Current NBA Players



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Michael Jordan - Air, His Airness, MJ
Tracy Mcgrady - T-Mac
Vince Carter - Half Man Half Amazing, VC
Shaq - Tha Daddy, Shaq Diesel, Big Aristotle
Larry Hughes - Smooth
Quentin Richardson - Q
Darius Miles - D-Miles
Gary Payton - Glove
Allen Iverson - Answer
Latrell Sprewell - Spree
Dikembe Mutombo - Mt. Mutombo
Rashard Lewis - Shard
Jason Williams - J-Dub, White Chocolate
Nick Van Exel - Nick the Quick

Anyone think of others? What did Shaq call Pierce? The Truth?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Scott Pollard- Stiff white boy who cant guard shaq


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

lol :laugh:


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Some of those suck*

The names that take parts of the player's name, TMac, DMiles, Q, etc are not good nicknames. Some of them, Spree, Mt. Mutombo, and MJ, are alright, but the rest of them are too unoriginal. I believe MJ was the first use of a player's initials like that, using part of the first and last name to make a new one.

Some that I like are Lamar Odom's "the goods," Hardaway's "Penny," and Hakeem's "the dream." I can't think of any others right now, because it's 4 in the morning. 

I didn't even know that Hughes had a nickname. He doesn't deserve it, and especially not a name like smooth. All he can do is drive and dunk. Plus he just got cut. 

My favorite nickname ever is one that we gave one of my friends in like 3rd grade. He was always tall and skinny and the best player out off all the guys who played at recess. Plus he had so many moves he could always score. Plus he's white. For the past 7 or 8 years he's been known, among other nicknames(he's the kind of guy you have to give a nickname, so he's had many, like White Lightning), as Milkshake. I don't know why, but that name is still perfect for him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Robert Horry-Big Shot Rob


----------



## Tay (Jul 8, 2002)

The best one is 


Shawn Marion = The Matrix


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Tay *
> The best one is
> 
> 
> Shawn Marion = The Matrix


i think that one is pretty sick.

what about paul pierce - the truth

Allen Iverson - The Answer

Shaq - The Big Diesel....Aristotle.....he has many....


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm partial to the Pistons, but I like "Big" Ben Wallace. You know, like the clock in England. Then, when he flushes the Palace is filled with big bell chimes and the crowd goes absolutely nuts.

*I edited to make up for my bad grammer.*


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyson Chandler- "The Chandelier"


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I like the following nicknames:

Vince Carter - Air Canada, Vinsanity.

Tracy Mcgrady - T-Mac

Shawn Marion - The Matrix

Allen Iverson - The Answer

Shaquille O'Neal - Shaq, Aristotle

Anfernee Hardaway - Penny

Jason Williams - White Chocolate


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i like to call shaq "mr. shaq pack"


----------



## Tay (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't like this player, but i like his nickname:

Karl Malone = The MailMan


----------



## Krayzie_02 (Jun 24, 2002)

u guys forgot the greatest nicknames of all..
d wilkins - nique, human highlight film
earvin johnson - magic
rasheed wallace - sheed
tim duncan - the big fundamental
kevin garnett - da kid
p pierce - the truth
nash - kid canada
earl monroe - the pearl
clyde drexler - the glyde 
shawn kemp - the reignman

thats all i can think of rite now


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Krayzie_02 *
> u guys forgot the greatest nicknames of all..
> d wilkins - nique, human highlight film
> earvin johnson - magic
> ...


I like all of those, too, but one of my very favorites is:

Big Game James, for James Worthy, and he was worthy of that name. 

For today's players, I guess I like "the glove", amongst a few others.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

for some reason i like kenyon martin's nickname - k-mart.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Glenn Rice aka $G-MONEY$!!!!!!

Now thats tight!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Dirty Kurty- Kurt Thomas


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Glenn Rice aka $G-MONEY$!!!!!!
> 
> Now thats tight!


Amen :yes:


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

reggie miller the knick killer


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The 3 Kings - Vlade/Peja/Turka??????


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I've never heard Larry Hughes as smooth.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Best nicknames of all time (not in order)

Gary Payton the Glove
Allen Iverson the Answer
Paul Pierce the Truth
Hakeem the Dream
Michael Jordan -- Air Jordan
Karl Malone the Mailman
Earvin "Magic" Johnson
Nick Van Exel the Quick
Jason "White Chocolate" Williams
Shaq -- Shaqzilla, the Big Daddy, shall i continue?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i also like aaron williams's nickname - "a train"


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

yeah wan't sam perkins "smooth''


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dennis Rodman - Rodzilla
Tim Hardaway - Tim Bug
Brian Grant aka The Rasta Monsta
Vince Carter - Air Canada aka Half Man Half Amazing!


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

toni kukoc - the croation sensation


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Debbie Black - The Bionic Lesbian!

Shes in the WNBA,and she plays for the Miami Sol.Their are billboards of her on I-95,my little bro thinks thats what she looks like!


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

*PPM*

What about Pistol Pete Maravich?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wilt Chamberlain--Wilt the Stilt     :yes:


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> i also like aaron williams's nickname - "a train"


Anthony Thomas, RB Chicago, is the one and only A Train. Aaron Williams ha.:laugh:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> 
> 
> Anthony Thomas, RB Chicago, is the one and only A Train. Aaron Williams ha.:laugh:


to me, the true "a-train" will always be aaron williams  :laugh:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Ron Artest: N-R (needs ridelin)


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Larry H is known as silky smooth.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

I think the *BEST* nickname out there has got to be Freddy Hoiberg's. I mean this name fits him completely, 

His nickname is... The Mayor

I'm sorry but that is a sick nickname for him, period.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

I like one no one else has posted

Big Dipper - Darryl Dawkins

Just a correction for Krayzie_02 not hatin on you just correcting

Not Human Highlight Film, 'Nique is the human highlight _reel_


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Nobody has mentioned 


Kobe: Shaqs-Hoe:laugh:


----------



## Krayzie_02 (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *krob *
> I like one no one else has posted
> 
> Big Dipper - Darryl Dawkins
> ...



ur probably rite.....but the only reason i thought it was human highlight film was because when VC was a rookie and was dunking like a maniac they called him the human highlight film part2.....i might be wrong


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Some of these are so good I don't even notice they're nicknames*

Magic Johnson? To me that's his first name, not a nickname. Shawn Kemp's "the reignman" was a great one, so is Drexler's.

Do they count if you give them to yourself? If not, Paul Pierce is disqualified because he, like Gooden did later, gave himself the nickname "the truth." I guess I can understand Pierce giving himself a nickname, but Gooden's just plain stoopid for using the same one. I don't think there will ever be a dumber player than Gooden.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

One time i herd one of the comentators say that Shaq gave PP that nickname. Shaq also gave VC the nickname half man half amazing.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CrazyIverson *
> One time i herd one of the comentators say that Shaq gave PP that nickname. Shaq also gave VC the nickname half man half amazing.


IMO I think the best ones for Vince are Air Canada, because he is reppin all of Canada in basketball, and VC because of his label and all that. I think he likes VC better


----------



## AirGrady (Jun 14, 2002)

The season b4 last, Kenny Smith nicked named Tracy as "The Problem Child"

And Penny last season during an interview with Magic TV said T-MAC is the Magic's new "Smooth Operator" as that is what they used to call Penny his early years with the Magic.


----------



## I Hate You (Jul 4, 2002)

I like "The Truth".
Also what about Ron "Rottweiller" Artest? That nickname describes him perfectly.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Shaq also nicknamed Tim Duncan "The Big Fundamental"


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaq
Kmart
the matrix
the glove
Penny
Stevie Franchise

I don't like "the truth" is so damn corny


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KennethTo *
> Shaq
> Kmart
> the matrix
> ...



Shaq is short for Shaquille. That is his real name...:laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Just to let you guys know, Tyson Chandler has been called "The Franchise" since he was in middle school. Long before Steve Francis jocked it......


----------



## I Hate You (Jul 4, 2002)

But what you forgot to mention was that, Steve Francis is actually a franchise player, where as Tyson Chandler is a clumsy beanpole.

Although it isn't an attack to our members here, but I personally don't want to see a poster calling out a NBA player, thanks. - Penny Hardaway


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I like Shaq = Wilt Chamberneise or however he spells it.
I like a lot of others also, but I'm assuming with that many replies they've all been covered.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

How can you jack a nickname of some someone you never even heard of? 

Most people had no idea who the hell chandler was until bulls drafted him, and then some looked more into him, but still I doubt any analysts who talked about stevie knew who the hell chandler was, so it wasn't taken  hehe

As for "Franchise", I think that was ewing's old nick too but it goes best with Steve francis because it meshes with his name and his role


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KennethTo *
> How can you jack a nickname of some someone you never even heard of?
> 
> Most people had no idea who the hell chandler was until bulls drafted him, and then some looked more into him, but still I doubt any analysts who talked about stevie knew who the hell chandler was, so it wasn't taken  hehe
> ...


Actually, you're wrong Sling Blade. People knew who Chandler was since he was a freshman in HS and he was on _60 minutes_. Just because you didn't know who he was doesn't mean other people didn't. Please, get the facts straight.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *I Hate You *
> But what you forgot to mention was that, Steve Francis is actually a franchise player, where as Tyson Chandler is a clumsy beanpole.


Great insight...  Please, if you are gonna post, at least post something worth reading. Thanks.

KC, I have told him please not to call out an NBA player and we want intelligent basketball discussions here instead, I am sure he will do better the next time. - Penny Hardaway


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

NO!, Steve Francis is a How many times I have to tell you to watch your language?. He was crying at the draft when he got picked by Vancouver. Can you believe that? He is gonna make millions and he is crying about it. He also mises too many games for wimpy NO! like a migraine.

It is not that hard to watch your language here right? - Penny Hardaway


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I love Pierce's 'The Truth' nickname and as much as I hate Iverson, 'The Answer' is a great nickname as well


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

*nicks*

my favs: MJ, Shaq Daddy, Spree, VC15, JYD, Hakeem the Dream, T-Mac, Stevie Franchise, Big Dogg


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

"Actually, you're wrong Sling Blade. People knew who Chandler was since he was a freshman in HS and he was on 60 minutes. Just because you didn't know who he was doesn't mean other people didn't. Please, get the facts straight"

How many basketball fans do you know who watch 60 min? What are the chances that francis was watching and "stole his nick" as you claim

Besides that, there still is the fact Ewing was known as the franchise, so did chandler have a ripped off nick too?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That isn't the point genius. The point is that Chandler was known nationally whether or not you knew who he was. I'm not blaming Francis for being labeled "Franchise", I'm just saying that Chandler had it before him. If he took it from Ewing, then that's a different discussion.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Just to let everyone know,Francis is the FRANCHISE baller on his team,but can we say the same for Chandler?I DONT think Chandler will be the Bulls FRANCHISE,I think its gonna be Curry!

If the Bulls keep the team intact,they are gonna be SCARY in a few years!I doubt they will though,cuz all of these ballers are gonna wanna get paid in the next few seasons!

Curry
Chandler
Crawford
Fizer
Jay

Rose and E-Rob already have HEFTY contracts!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, I think Chandler is gonna be the franchise because he has more charisma and that "star" persona that Eddy doesn't.....


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

andre kirilenko

ak47


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Glenn Robinson=Big Dog


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

*Some older ones*

Walt "Clyde" Frazier
Earl "The Pearl" Monroe
Bill "Dollar Bill" Bradley
Wilt "The Big Dipper" Chamberlain


----------



## kobe's forehead (Jul 11, 2002)

I was at a charlotte Hornets game because I got free tickets while visting Charlotte and they were playing the Bulls. It was entertaining:yes: First, Ron Artest got mad because the Bulls got called for having six players on the court, and chucked a water bottle across the court. 

Then later chandler curled over and scrunched up his face and started yelling " toilet, I need a toilet!":laugh:


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

Have fun Reading. 

"Tree" Rolling 
Anthony "Pig" Miller 
Eric "Sleepy" Floyd 
Vinny Johnson "The Microwave" 
Pete Maravich "Pistol Pete" 
Pete Chillcut "Chilli Pete" 
George Gervin "The Ice man" 
Kenny "Jet" Smith 
Oscar Robertson "Big O" 
Michael Jordan "Air Jordan" 
Nate 'Tiny' Archibald 
Clide ' The Glide' Drexler 
Anfernee 'Penny' Hardaway 
Elvin Hayes - 'The Big E' 
Larry Johnson "Grammama" 
Thomas "Big Ham" Hamilton 
Eric "Monstrous" Montross 
Chris "The Gun" Gatling 
Cutino "The Moblizer" Mobley 
Reggie "The Reggister" Miller 
Reggie "Miller Time" Miller 
Tim "The Terminator" Duncan 
"Doc" Rivers 
Ken "The Animal" Bannister 
Kenny "Sky" Walker 
Chet "the jet" walker 
walt "clyde" frasier 
Armon "the hammer" gilliam 
Kevin Garnett "da kid" 
Stephon Marbury "Starbury" 
Dikembe "Mount" Mutombo 
Antoine Walker - Employee #8 
Shawn Marion - the matrix 
Shawn Kemp - the Reign Man 
James "Hollywood" Robinson 
Sam "Big Smooth" Perkins 
"Pooh" Richardson 
Tim "Bug" Hardaway 
Allen "Answer" Iverson 
Earl Boykins - Too $hort 
Corliss "Big Nasty" Williamson 
Jerry West - Mr. Clutch 
Earl "The Pearl" Monroe 
Willis Reed - the Captain 
John "Spider" Salley 
Larry Smith : Mr. Mean 
Carl Herrera: Amigo 
Cedric Maxwell: Rubber Band 
Gary Payton: The golve 
David Robinson: The admiral 
Scottie Brooks: The energizer bunny 
Vince Carter: Half man half amazing 
Jason Williams: White chocolate 
Darryl Dawkins - Chocolate Thunder 
Cuttino Mobley - The Cat 
Glen Robinson - Big Dog 
Julius Erving - Dr. J 
Wilt Chamberlain - Wilt the Stilt 
Larry Bird - Larry Legend 
Ervin Johnson - Magic 
Robert Parish - The Chief 
Antione Carr - Big Dog 
Nick Van Exel - Nick The Quick 
Nick Anderson - Nick The Brick 
Vernon Maxwell - Mad Max 
Damon Stoudamire - Mighty Mouse 
Stacey Augmon - Plastic Man 
Charles Barkley - Chazz, Chuck, Sir Charles 
Shawn Bradley - The Stick 
Harold Miner - Baby MJ 
Sam Cassell - E.T., Sam I Am, Sammy 
Emanual Davis - Email 
Tim Duncan - TD, Tim Dunkin' 
Rick Smits - The Dunking Dutchman 
Mario Elie - Junk Yard Dog 
LaPhonso Ellis - The Fonz 
Kevin Garnett - The Kid 
Tom Gugliotta - Googs 
Othella Harrington - Othella My Fella, Big O 
Otis Thorpe - OT, Big OT 
Kevin Johnson - KJ 
Larry Johnson - LJ 
Micheal Jordan - MJ 
Eddie Johnson - EJ 
Dennis Johnson - DJ 
Shawn Kemp - The Freak 
Randy Livingston - Randall "Tex Cobb" Livingston 
Dan Majerle - Thunder Dan 
Karl Malone - The Mailman, Karla 
Jamal Mashburn - Mash 
Dominique Wilkins - Human Highlight Reel 
Tony Massenburg - TMass 
Alonzo Mourning - Zo 
Gheorghe Muresan - Big George 
Dikembe Mutombo - Dike, Elbows 
Moochie Norris - Moochie 
Muggsy Bogues - Muggsy 
Popeye Jones - Popeye 
Mookie Blaylock - Mookie 
Bo Outlaw - Bo 
Michael Olowokandi - Kandi Man 
Olumide Oyedeji - Double Zero, Double O 
Chuck Person - The Rifleman 
Scottie Pippen - Snottie Pippen, Scottie Quittin', Coat Tails 
Brent Price - Price Krispie 
Bryant Reeves - Big Country 
Carlos Rogers - Los 
Dennis Scott - 3-D 
Robert Traylor - Tractor Traylor 
Chris Webber - CWebb 
Walt Williams - The Wizard 
Buck Johnson - The Blade 
Derrick Chievous - Bandaid 
Dennis Rodman - The Worm 
Jason Kidd - Mr. Triple Double 
Steve Francis - Steve Franchise, Francie Man 
Jeff Hornacek - Horny 
Cedric Ceballos - Ced Ceballos 
Mark Eaton - Mountain Man, The Mountain 
Wally Szczerbiak - Wally's World 
Joe Barry Carroll - Joe Barely Cares 
Isiah Thomas - Zeek


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I thought Mobley's nicname was "The Cat"?


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I thought Mobley's nicname was "The Cat"?


Actually, Mobley was mentioned twice. Look in the middle of the list, you will see the Cat.


----------



## kobe's forehead (Jul 11, 2002)

I didnt even know some of them players existed, let alone know their nickname....


----------



## Herman Munster (Jul 13, 2002)

Tyson Chandler is a bum. Also, I liked "Stone Cold" Steve Francis better than Stevie Franchise.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

Shaq-No answer- nobody has an answer for him

Rik Smits- The Flying Dutchman


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

How could you forget 'Baby Shaq aka Eddy Curry'?!:upset:


----------

